# smart gate at airport



## Staller (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi community,

I am not living permanently in UAE, but travelling very often. So by "Emirates" I was told, that as a German citizen I can have access to the smart gate at the airport.

Just when I arrived in October, I was sent from here to there and nobody at the airport could give me an answer which led to some result. 

In December I was told, that by passing the normal passport control I would be registered automatically and I could use the smart gate starting from the next time on.......

In two weeks time I will go again to Dubai. What will happen? Do you think, I can use the smart gate than?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope. To use the smart gate they have to scan your passport into the system and take a retinal eye scan. There's a desk where they should do this for you on arrivals. Smart gate is only available on arrivals in T3. So in light of that it's actually better to get an egate card whilst you're in town. You don't have to be a resident to get egate.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Go for the Egate. It's pretty good


----------



## Staller (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the answers so far.

e-gate, smart-gate, "what-so-ever-gate"....finally I would be happy with everything.

My problem was, taht at the airport absolutely nobody seems to know, what I have to do to obtainin it!

I was sent from here to there and every information was contradictory to the previous!

So my question more specified: Where I have to go after arrival and what I have to do?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ground floor T3 in the direction of the Business Class checkin. It's easy to find as it's got sawhole lot of waiting chairs outside. Passport, Emirates ID and some cash. 

Easier is the SZR road Emirates Holidays building, 1st floor balcony area. 

Used both options before although the T3 lot are more lazy and might just say they are closer when they are not.


----------



## two (Dec 30, 2014)

not working for my passport!
and I saw a lots of foreigner could not pass through with their passport


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably because they were not on the list of countries whose passports could use the gates , or their passport hasn't got a smart chip in it
.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I also used the smart gate recently and didn't realize you had to pre-register, but there was a desk in the middle of the gates, which wasn't immediately visible. I took my passport to the man there and he did everything in a couple of minutes and I was through. I do also, however, have an e-gate card so I have choices now


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

If you are a skywards member and you have been mailed your skywards membership card recently, which says "supports e-gate functionality", take it with you to the e-gate registration office and get free e-gate functionality on your card after the pre-registration. It costs 300 odd AED if you don't have the skywards card and you will be given another e-gate card.

The e-gate registration office is one floor below check-in area in T3, As soon as you enter departures area of the T3 terminal, turn right at the doors and walk towards the stairs & escalator, go down and you will see the e-gate regn. office near the steps.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

you should be able to use it with your EmiratesID card if you are a resident too


----------

